# Slow start



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Been out hunting the bird all week and still haven't got our first rabbit of the season. Plenty of mice. On a few occasions he has connected but just pulled fur. This happens sometimes. But think the bird may be in need of some talon sharpening. They appear to be a little dull from the off season. 
Took some video the other day. Nothing really exciting on film yet. A dive after a mouse. And a decent stoop on a rabbit.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u67nF6FWIzM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

video says private


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Think I got it now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Works now thats cool thanks


----------

